# ruger sr9



## tomgreensr9 (Jan 26, 2008)

hey guys im new to the forum i have a question does anyone know if they have a extened mag for the sr9 yet? btw i just bought my first pistol today whichs is the sr9.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome!!!
Great first pistol!!!!
I don't know if they have the extended mag yet but the gun sure is great to shoot!!!
I just put 100 rounds through mine about 2 hours ago!!!! I love it!!!
It is my first 9mm, my others are .40 S&W.


----------



## tomgreensr9 (Jan 26, 2008)

yea im going to the range with it tommrow . now im also look for a 45 cal but trying to not spend to much on one.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I like the XD45, it is more money thyan the SR9 though.
I got my SR9 for $375, it was used. The guy shot 400 rounds with it and didn't like it.
The XD45 is around $575-600 at my local shop.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sr9*

tomgreensr9: Sir; have you gone shooting with SR9. 
Report with pictures :smt033

Thanks


----------



## tomgreensr9 (Jan 26, 2008)

going to the range this weekend and will have pics and report. also today i bought a tarus 24/7 pro 45 cal i will also have a report on it .


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 25, 2008)

17rnds isn't enough? 

Most extended pistol magazines
A) Don't Work
B) Don't Work
C) Stick out of the gun, ruining any chance of concealment.

That Ruger SR9 would go great with Ruger P345. My local shop usually sells them for under $400. Its the best quality .45ACP for the money. The 24/7 can sometimes be found cheaper, but not by much, and the trigger takes some getting used to.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Cthulhu said:


> 17rnds isn't enough?
> 
> Most extended pistol magazines
> A) Don't Work
> ...


I put a Wolff 19 pound hammer spring in mine and it made a world of diffrence in trigger feel. The first thing I found that I didn't like on the P345 was the hard break point of the trigger. The spring set listed for the P89, P90 ect. is the right set. The P345 isn't listed. It is about a five minute job to install and pretty easy for someone who's handy.


----------



## spook1122 (Mar 1, 2008)

*sr9*

i'am also new here.And i got one of the sr9.i've only put about 200rds threw mine.but no jam's or any other problems. i really like it so far


----------

